# Sabbath Keeping Letter to Employer



## jandrusk (Apr 12, 2014)

Just ran across this "Sabbath Letter to Employers" in where the letter asks for the employer to kindly allow the employee in question to take the Sabbath off. What type of reaction would your employer give if your church puts its name on it?

http://christchurchrp.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Sabbath-Letter.pdf


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not sure what our people's employers would say, but that letter is excellent: humble, clear, concise, respectful. Many thanks for posting it!


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very tactful!


----------



## Tim (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you asking how an employer might respond as opposed to if it came from just the employee?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This would be a helpful resource if an employer chose to press a request for being off on the sabbath and their was an opportunity to substantiate it.

Some employers might believe no one cares about the sabbath in this generation, and a gentle letter like this might be helpful.

In many instances, it needs only the clear communication of the employee to employer, and an employee who seeks the good of his employer, and an attitude that reflects that.

While there are many things that might obscure that, unions, office politics, unethical behavior, even financial pressures, employers generally will recognize, value and respect good employees.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 13, 2014)

I have written several such letters for Church members to assist them in helping their employers to understand our Sabbath convictions. All reports I have received back from our members is that the letters were well received.


----------

